# Dossier vide sur bureau "desktop folder" injetable ! (erreur - 35)



## zazou44 (18 Février 2003)

Depuis quelques jours, j'ai un dossier vide sur mon bureau appelé "desktop folder". qui ne veut pas être jeté. Et si je fais la manip j'ai ce message : "impossible de déplacer ___ car une erreur de type -35 est survenue".

J'ai beau redémarrer, reconstruire le bureau, le dossier est toujours là... Bizarre. Je suis sous OS 9.2 sur G3 266 minitour.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## fleurette (18 Février 2003)

c(est pas un élément qui est sensé être invisible ça ????????, je ferai une recherche en paramétrant sherlock sur : éléments invisible, pour vérifier que j'ai bien dektop folder en élément caché, puis je démarrerai sur le cd d'install pour pouvoir virer ce dossier encombrant (ou des fois essaie simplement de le mettre dans la poub avec la touche alt enfoncée), sinon, encore et toujours : une bonne p-ram !!!!!!!!


----------



## zazou44 (19 Février 2003)

C'est ce que j'ai fait, mais ça ne marche pas...


----------



## fleurette (20 Février 2003)

ça amarche pas du cd ou avec la touche alt, ou bien les 2 ??????


----------



## Yip (20 Février 2003)

comme dit fleurette (ahhhh fleurette !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ce dossier est sensé être invisible. Le bon est situé à la racine du DD (au premier niveau), avec le Dossier Système par exemple.

Que se passe-t-il si tu essaie de l'ouvrir ?

L'erreur -35 c'est : volume not found = volume non trouvé, ce qui indique bien que le mac ne s'y retrouve plus.


Je pense que la solution c'est de redémarrer sur un CD système. Tu devrais pouvoir glisser ce dossier dans la corbeille. Même si c'est le vrai desktop folder (ce que je ne crois pas), il sera reconstruit au redémarrage.


----------



## fleurette (20 Février 2003)

Pourquoi "ahhhhh Fleurette"..................ça va mon poussin ?!!!!!


----------



## Yip (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fleurette:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi "ahhhhh Fleurette"..................ça va mon poussin ?!!!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben t'as jamais vu la pub pour je crois la salade "fleurette" ?

Y a une jolie nana et la voix off masculine baratine et à un moment dit : "ahhhh Fleurette..."

Voilou, c'était juste pasqueu ton pseudo m'y a fait penser.


----------



## Yip (20 Février 2003)

Et notre zazou44, il en est où ?


----------



## fleurette (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 

Ben t'as jamais vu la pub pour je crois la salade "fleurette" ?

Y a une jolie nana et la voix off masculine baratine et à un moment dit : "ahhhh Fleurette..."

Voilou, c'était juste pasqueu ton pseudo m'y a fait penser.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est "ahhhhhhhh FLO-rette" ki disent, de la salade, de la salade, je t'en mettrais moi de la salade !!!!!


----------



## zazou44 (20 Février 2003)

J'ai redémarré sur le cd système et j'ai essayé de jeter ce dossier vide mais il y a encore le message d'erreur - 35, du coup, le dossier ne peut être jeté.

J'ai regardé si mes volumes avaient besoin d'être réparés, un coup de sos disque mais tout semble ok.
Dois-je aller jusqu'à reformater mon dd ?

Si je clique dessus, j'ai ce message : "le dossier n'a pu être ouvert car un erreur de type -35 est survenue", et je ne peux même pas faire pom i pour lire la taille...


----------



## fleurette (20 Février 2003)

essaye avec norton plutôt, ou diskwarrior, ça ressembe un peu au phénomène "the thing" ton truc, c'est apparu à la suite de quelle manip' au fait ????


----------



## Crüniac (21 Février 2003)

A mon avis "the thing" n'est pas sur 9.2 mais sur les systèmes 8
Ou me trompe-je


----------



## gribouille (21 Février 2003)

a partir du 8.5 au 9.0 y compris... j'e l'avais eus sur ces deux systèmes


----------



## fleurette (21 Février 2003)

ce serait "the thing 2, le RETOUR again" ?!!!!!!!!! (arghhhhh.....)


----------



## MrStone (26 Février 2003)

Ben, p'têtre pas the thing, mais une table d'allocation de fichiers un peu pétée, c'est pas impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que dit le doc norton sur ton disque ?


----------



## Yip (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fleurette:</font><hr /> * 
c'est "ahhhhhhhh FLO-rette" ki disent, de la salade, de la salade, je t'en mettrais moi de la salade !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Excuse-moi fleurette, mais je suis un peu dur de la feuille


----------

